

Ask HN: VPS Solution for a limited-budget emerging startup - alpb

Currently we are using Linode VPS with 512 MB RAM however that was quite insufficient for us. We are looking for a VPS solution that does not exceed $25/mo (that's true, since we're just students in a developing country) and offer &#62;=1 GB RAM and at least dual core processor. We looked at Hetzner.de VPs solutions, which are recommended by many people however they offer single core processor virtualizations.<p>Can HN recommend us a good option that we can use for prototyping in short term?
======
da02
VPS - <http://www.intovps.com/plans.html>

$20/mo - 1 GB RAM Guaranteed, CPU Burst: 4 X 2.67 GHz Their support is very
fast and knowledgeable.

You might be able to use Kimsufi dedicated servers @ $17/mo:

2 GB RAM, 1 TB storage, single core Atom processor:
<http://www.kimsufi.co.uk/> Based on reviews: Their servers are great, unless
you need the company to do something on their end. Their support has mixed
reviews.

------
richf
<http://alienvps.com/vps-hosting/>

2 GB RAM 4 cores 100 GB disk

$19

~~~
dholowiski
Seems too good to be true. Have you used them? That $19 a year plan is very
interesting. [edit] I couldn't help it... On sale for $15, I bought. Seems
like a great server to play around with stuff on.

~~~
sumukh1
Just to be clear, the $19 a year plan is:

VZ Abduction ~200 MB RAM, 19 GB DISK, 190 GB Bandwidth, 5 Mbps Uplink.

------
irunbackwards
IntoVPS is pretty good, totally unmanaged so the cost is kept down. If you
don't want cPanel, it's especially cheap in my opinion. IntoVPS also has
availability outside the United States, if you're interested in getting a
server in Europe.

<http://www.intovps.com/>

~~~
alpb
That actually seems pretty cool. Do you have a server in London or know any
that we can measure round-trip time of IntoVPS? How good is their support?

------
richf
What's your current bottleneck with the Linode 512MB solution? Is it
processor, memory, I/O?

~~~
alpb
I thought I somehow emphasized that, sorry. It is memory. We are running
MongoDB and two Java servers (play framework apps) and a Solr server. we
immediately reach a full memory and then some of the swap gets being used,
which slows down everything. Our processes are mostly RAM-sensitive.

